# Finished Ducato conversion (for now)



## gid7 (Jun 10, 2016)

Got the van mid Jan and and just finished it for now. It is based on the deepredmotorhome.com conversion.

Fiat Ducato Campervan Conversion - Google Photos


----------



## Robmac (Jun 10, 2016)

Cracking job!


----------



## bmc (Jun 10, 2016)

That looks superb.......very well done......great photo's that will be a big help to anyone tackling the same conversion.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 10, 2016)

Looks fab well done you.


----------



## The laird (Jun 10, 2016)

Great job mate,like the under slung tank,you'll be proud of this conversion,is it you're first one?
Can't wait to see rob getting stuck into his,,,,,,,,.
Hope you have safe journeys .


----------



## n brown (Jun 10, 2016)

very nice job mate !


----------



## Beemer (Jun 10, 2016)

Neat job.... a good guide for anyone considering doing one.


----------



## stonedaddy (Jun 10, 2016)

*Very Nice*

Excellent end result. 
.... Tom ....


----------



## carol (Jun 10, 2016)

Amazing! I wish I could that...


----------



## mark61 (Jun 10, 2016)

Looks fantastic, great job.


----------



## exwindsurfer (Jun 10, 2016)

Very nice job


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jun 10, 2016)

Inspiring.


----------



## Byronic (Jun 10, 2016)

Well done great job. More than a passing resemblance in construction metthod and appearance to my own van if I might say so!


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 12, 2016)

Great job wish I had those skills


----------



## LindsayH (Jun 14, 2016)

That is ace! Can I ask how much the conversion cost, and if you did everything yourself? Don't worry if you'd rather not say, but thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## starliner (Nov 20, 2016)

gid7 said:


> Got the van mid Jan and and just finished it for now. It is based on the deepredmotorhome.com conversion.
> 
> Fiat Ducato Campervan Conversion - Google Photos



amazing job congratulations to you:goodluck::have fun:


----------



## alwaysared (Nov 21, 2016)

Excellent work and very inspiring.

Regards,
Del


----------



## exwindsurfer (Nov 21, 2016)

Superb job mate .


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Nov 21, 2016)

Brilliant job well done, you should be doing these for a living in sure theres loads of folk that would like a van a good as that.

tranivanman


----------



## Haaamster (Nov 21, 2016)

Great job, well done.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Nov 22, 2016)

Brilliant job!
Can I ask where you got your decals please?


----------



## gid7 (Nov 22, 2016)

Edina said:


> Brilliant job!
> Can I ask where you got your decals please?



Hi, I got this ebay seller to make up a 6m version of this listing.

5m MOTORHOME VINYL GRAPHICS STICKERS DECALS STRIPES SET CAMPER VAN FIAT DUCATO | eBay


----------



## Geraldine (Nov 22, 2016)

Brill job, you really are a master craftsman.
How much did the conversion cost including price of the van?
Many thanks.
David.


----------



## CavityandLacey (Nov 22, 2016)

gid7 said:


> Got the van mid Jan and and just finished it for now. It is based on the deepredmotorhome.com conversion.
> 
> Fiat Ducato Campervan Conversion - Google Photos



wow, it looks fantastic - very skilfully done.


----------



## Ronski (Jan 17, 2017)

*Fantastic*

Really fantastic job you have done there you should be proud of yourself I would be very proud if I could do that as well as you have done.
:wacko::wacko::cool1::cool1:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 17, 2017)

ABSOLUTLY Rubbish, The most IN Practical, Shoddy fit out I've seen, I Fart in the general direction of the results.
Not in any way impressed, Jealous, Or Envy the times that someone could spend Traveling Far n Wide in the Hovel of discomfort it offers !.

(Mutter mutter Grump,,,Ok Ok its  Simply STUNNING,,,,Flipping Brilliant I Truly Love it Well done You, I hope you put it to good use. Where are you Now ?)


----------



## Tim120 (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks for posting the pics.
As has already been said brilliant job really looks the biz.
:have fun:


----------

